# Moen shower handle keeps breaking



## Seltzer (Apr 22, 2010)

Had new tub and faucet installed just two years or less. Plastic handle has broken and replaced twice. The stem inside breaks making it unable to turn the water off.

Having used other peoples similar facets, the one that is breaking does not turn easily, it is very stiff to turn. Second thing is that this faucet slips some before it does anything when you turn it which I think adds to the problem of it breaking. The washer for the handles screw is way to large so that the head of the screw is only touching 1/3 of it.

This is a Moen faucet.
http://www.moen.com/shared/pdf/instruction_sheets/ins129d.pdf

Men at Lowes said that it may need to be greased, OK, where and how, what kind of grease?
Someone said there may be an adjustment, OK, where and how?

I hate plumbing! I know nothing about it. And now I don't like Moen much either I do not relish having a plumber charge me $100+ for something that is probably a few minute fix.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Seltz,
I have moen positemps in three showers in my house and haven't had any trouble with them. The grease would be a good idea. They sell a plumbers grease, and that's what its called. You have to turn the water off, take off the handle and you should see a circlip that holds the cartridge in place. You can remove the circlip easily enough, but the cartridge is usually in there pretty snug, especially if yours is hard to turn. Moen makes a plastic cartridge removal tool. It is worth the money. It helps you twist the cartridge out without destroying anything in the process. Once you get it out, wipe it clean, making sure there isn't any grit or debris on it. Apply a thin film of grease on the rubber parts of the cartridge and put it all back together. Should work fine after all that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are going to dismantle the faucet then you should plan on replacing the cartridge at the same time. The handle comes off then there is a brass clip that has to be removed and finally the cartridge will slide straight out...... maybe, unless it gets stuck in there and then you will need to put it all back together and either get a special tool from Moen or call a plumber. If you continue to mess with it ( pliars, channel locks, vise grips) you risk damaging the valve body which sucks. If it comes out, wipe the inside of the valve body and grease it with vasaline. The new cartrige will have the proper grease on it when you install it.


----------



## Seltzer (Apr 22, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you for the replies. Part of the problem turned out to be that the stem was not quite installed right with the white plastic rings that turn inside the thing. It was a bit off in alignment. It is turning better but not as easily as it should. The plumbers grease will be the next thing. Mr Fixit came when I was not home and did not know he was coming. LOL He will be back in later in June. As I have him install a window a squirrel ate the wood off of, I'll ask him to put some plumbers grease on the faucet.

I hate plumbing, I also don't like squirrels:furious: much either:jester:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Seltzer said:


> I hate plumbing! I know nothing about it.


Sometimes it can be complicated!



Seltzer said:


> I do not relish having a plumber charge me $100+ for something that is probably a few minute fix.


So you don't think a plumber's knowledge is worth 100 dollars? If it's only a few minute fix, how come you haven't been able to figure it out yourself? 

It's not like he's pocketing 100 dollars. Most of that is overhead... vehicle and associated costs.... Having to pay monthly phone bill so that you are able to call him when you can't figure something out......

It might be time to call in a pro........ :whistling2:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

couldnt get the faucet picture to come up,what model of faucet are you dealing with? :wink:


----------

